# What is on your hunting bucket list?



## Bcooper (Apr 24, 2013)

Elk hunting is on my bucket list. Even if I had to do all of this, it would still be worth it! The Classic American Hunting Experience! http://goo.gl/6GwgzB


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Running out of things that I always wanted to hunt but on the list is prairie chicken (still had huntable population in Mich. when I was very young) and a woodland caribou. I could put coues deer on the list but not really serious about that animal right now. FM


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Definitely elk and caribou but my ultimate is cape buffalo. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Musk ox tops my list followed by Gators with a bow.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Hunting in Michigan.
Small Game
Big Game
Birds


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Saskatchewan whitetail and Mule deer out west!


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Moose.... the meat is excellent.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Any big game hunt out West with both of my teenage boys.
A bull elk, during the rut, in GMU #201 in CO.
Sitka blacktail deer on Kodiak Island.
A bull elk with a bow.
Coues whitetail deer in NM or AZ.
Sheep (more on my dream list, than bucket list )
Maybe an African safari (again, another dream lister)

After looking at my list I just realized that I better get working on this list. :lol:


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't have much of a list.
I Elk hunt every year out west.
Moose.
Wolf
all out west.

Kevin


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Africa and Moose in Alaska


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Can I add to my bucket list?

If so, I want to add a wolf (preferably in Da' UP).


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I plan to do 3 moose hunts in the Northeast, I'm working on preference points in Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont. 

I also am planning on a trophy elk hunt in Colorado, I am at 15 points there. I am only in my early 40's, so things are timing out pretty well.

I really don't have much interest in anything but moose, elk, caribou, pronghorn, mule deer and whitetails. Play your cards right and you can afford a lot of hunts for those 6 species.


----------



## JPWARD (Sep 19, 2012)

7mm sendero--- you are getting old. At your age i would stick with road hunting squirrels with a 12 gauge.


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

Any plains game in Africa.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

JPWARD said:


> 7mm sendero--- you are getting old. At your age i would stick with road hunting squirrels with a 12 gauge.


Oh great, back to the witness protection program for me.


----------



## Kody Myers (Oct 28, 2013)

Mountain lion with hounds.


----------



## HevyD (Jan 10, 2010)

Red stag in New Zealand


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

5. Archery Elk
4. Saskatchewan Whitetail
3. Bighorn Sheep
2. Archery Moose
1. Archery New Zealand Red Stag


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Alaskan moose hunt

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Is Paulina Gretzsky considered big game? 
If not then probably a croc with a bow, wolf and mountain lion.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

A Big Whitetail in Canada or Montana
Elk Somewhere out west, preferably with a bow
Moose or something in the middle of nowhere Alaska


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I wouldnt mind going back to Alaska and bowhunting moose.
I would like to bow hunt elk out west dome day.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Rocky mountain big horn sheep!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Having my own land!

Next, hunting mountain goat was always a dream I had. Unfortunately I think my "mountain days" have passed me by.:lol:


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I want to get close enough to a brown bear to stick an arrow in it...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cloverhill farms (May 14, 2013)

To watch a buck grow up on one of my farms and reach Boone and Crockett minimum, and arrow him .I'd like to have one go gross 200 but I'd settle for a net booner. I've killed 4 over 155 gross and watched them all and passed them when the were mature, but any potential booners have slipped through my fingers, I believe I may be on a couple this year, had quite a few giants survive last year. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Francko (Sep 30, 2012)

Kamchatka Peninsula for moose.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

1. Archery Elk (planning for 2016 underway)
2. Carabou
3. African plaines game with a bow
4. My own piece of heaven in SW Wisconsin (preferably with a trout stream)


----------

